# Bennett's lesion - shoulder



## martnel (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anybody have any suggestions other than unlisted 29999. What about the Dx?

The site of the Bennett's lesion could be identified and palpated with the probe.  Since it was so accessible, it was decided to try to remove this.  Using the electrocautery, the capsule was incised over the Bennett's lesion which could be palpated.  Using the full radius resector, the lesion was taken down off the posterior glenoid.  This was down to bleeding bone.  The posterior cannula was switched to an 8.25 cannula.  Using the Spectrum 45 degree lift, a 0 PDS suture was passed through the capsule and then through the labrum to repair the capsule back to the labrum.  This was then tied arthroscopically with alternating half-hitches.  This gave a good repair of the capsule back to the glenoid labrum.


----------



## mbort (Aug 13, 2009)

I've never had one of these..but since a Bennett lesion is of bony nature can't you use 29822/3?


----------



## martnel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmm, I did not think about that, since this is what is in the heading:

NAME OF OPERATION:
1.   Examination of right shoulder under anesthesia.
2.   Arthroscopic debridement of partial thickness rotator cuff tear, right shoulder.
3.   Arthroscopic excision of Bennett lesion, right shoulder.

I was more blindsided by the "excision"  of the lesion.  Would debridement be the same?  What about the repair of the capsule back to the labrum?  More like a 29806 type of thing, but not quite?


----------



## mbort (Aug 13, 2009)

yea not enough there for the 29806, but I would definitely go with the 29823.


----------



## martnel (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Mary!  I value your opinion, and I think that's what I will go with 29823.  I am learning something everyday!


----------

